# you have a tax refund



## Caroline (May 1, 2013)

A couple of people in the office have recieved emails saying they have a tax refund. They have been advised check with pay roll and the tax office because it sounds like a scam.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

You would get a letter, not an email. On the few occasions when I have got a tax refund the money has gone straight into my account, then I've had a letter explaining it a couple of days later.


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

Why would they E-mail, you should get a notification and a cheque attached if you were due a refund.

Most people don't disclose their E-mail addy to government offices and when they do so on a form they are asked to click a box to verify contact via e-mail.

Refund via e-mail with an attached pdf of a cheque you print out !! I don't think so.


----------



## Caroline (May 1, 2013)

Lat time I had a tax refund, in 1999, I was sent a cheque with a covering letter.

These emails look official, but the tax office sends letters. Apart from my email at work, none that I use have my name in them so I am CERTAIN it is a scam.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 1, 2013)

Like the Paypal scam emails, a) if they don't address you by your full name it's a scam. b) HMRC do not notify you by email, see their website on this: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/security/examples.htm


----------



## PhilT (May 1, 2013)

See link to HMRC site regarding scams:

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/security/examples.htm


----------



## margie (May 1, 2013)

I got a refund the other year - the cheque arrived first followed a few days later by the calculation.


----------



## Caroline (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for info everyone and I have circulated links round the office for others to check.


----------



## robert@fm (May 6, 2013)

I've today received another scam email. As is often the case, the introduction said something like "This message is exclusively for you" -- but the "to" was "undisclosed recipients"! 

They must reckon that because they're stupid, so is everybody else...


----------



## Aoife (May 6, 2013)

I get a lot of scam emails from "ebay" about unpaid items/disputes, luckily my email is clever and they go straight into my junk box.  Also many emails from banks which I have never banked with, about security alerts on my accounts!  They can phish all they like they'll never get me to click!


----------

